# hefalump no.2



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I dont usually repeat a box shape because my boredom threshold is so low :crying:

But this is a commission for a friend who saw the first one and wants it for his wife's xmas present.

Made from bubinga, 10" long x 4" wide x 6" high.

Finish was 2 coats of shellac, 2 coats of wipe on poly gloss, and then micro-crystaline wax.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The like button only works once... I wanted to give it 3 thumbs up! Great looking box, beautiful piece of wood


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful job love the wood. Have you done an owl?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I've always wanted to try to make a band saw box but have yet to try. You give compelling reasons to try...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Doug.... thanks very much.

Marecat... I love bubinga, but sadly its now on the endangered list so will be difficult to get within a couple of years.

Yes, i have made several animal shapes;

sreilly, it was seeing a bandsaw box made that started me into this hobby. i've branched out a few times, but still enjoy making these.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job Bob. I can't see any indication of an entry point for the head draw on *HUFFY 2 *and the finish is outstanding.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love the owls, well all of them really. We use a lot of Cherry for the stuff we laser, oak mostly for the Items on the CNC router. At home I use what ever I can get my hands on lol. I just love wood even drift wood looks great after sanding and finishing it.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Like usual, you've made it too nice Bob... Now everyone will want one.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Liked it the first time. The wood is beautiful. Our home started with the feel of European homes in Africa, so the elephant theme is appealing. Back in my journalism days, I spent an afternoon with the Ringling Bros. famous animal trainer Gunther Gebel-Williams and a couple of friendly elephants.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Potowner1 said:


> Great job Bob. I can't see any indication of an entry point for the head draw on *HUFFY 2 *and the finish is outstanding.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 The cut is from the inside top of the trunk, horizontal left into the bottom of the drawer. the benefits of bold grain (lol) cut and shut and the grain takes it away. Even holding it in your hand and looking close you cant see it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great box Bob. That elephant looks good in the Bubinga. I can see why they wanted it like the one they saw.


----------

